# Prognathochromis Perrieri



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, my babieas are starting to grow and actually look like what they are. I thought I would share a few pics for you vic lovers. I have a male starting to show some color. Crazy thing is he is only about an inch...It is very faint but can be seen.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Congrats, it's a very nice species.
xris


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

They look great. If you mind me ask where you got them? I have been looking for some of those for over a year now.


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

They came from someone in PA. Believe me these are VERY hard fish to find. I was lucky enough to have the help of a good friend or I would have never gotten these either. They are my â€œholy grailâ€


----------



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

Very lucky indeed. Well if yours ever spawn please keep me in mind.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumb: congrats on the spawn - and many more to come :thumb:

Never heard of anyone maintaining these before.


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

I currently know of 5 people maintaining them over here and 4 of us are in the same club. I know there canâ€™t be to many people over here with them. These were my dream fish and I hope I can spread these guys far and wide. That is my goalâ€¦To help save these incredible fish!!!


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

Wonderful fish and thanks for sharing your pics Brenda


----------



## Bre (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Dave!!! I am still so excited to have these. It hasn't worn off yet, maybe it never will.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

great pics. cant wait to see them grown up and fully colored. and a female with a mouthfull. :thumb:


----------

